# Altered Visions Customs



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi my name is Benjamin LeGrand I live in Colorado I built my first model when I was four years old ( its in my grandma's house in her China cabinet) when I was about fourteen some friends and I started a lowrider bike and model car club "Low Expressions" in leadville,CO anyway I'm new to lil n wanted to share what I'm working on I haven't built or even touched a model in like eight years so don't beat me up to bad lol[












ATTACH=CONFIG]539875[/ATTACH]


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: that truck looks sweet ben i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks man I have been working on it the last couple weeks I have a lot of work to do to it still its pretty rough right now


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats badass bro. Different in a cool way


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: that truck looks ben i likes it :thumbsup:


X2...I think... :dunno:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Thats badass bro. Different in a cool way


Thanks appreciate it


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: that truck looks ben i likes it :thumbsup:


I Dont know how ben looks frank lol, but i like the truck!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Better hope someone from AV doesnt see you using there name if your not affiliated. J/k, :roflmao: Nice Dually.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Better hope someone from AV doesnt see you using there name if your not affiliated. J/k, :roflmao: Nice Dually.


Thanks,I have been using this name to paint under since like '01 here in Colorado and in las vegas


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That's a sick ass truck! Welcome to the LIL and back to the hobby. Keep us posted


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> That's a sick ass truck! Welcome to the LIL and back to the hobby. Keep us posted


Thanks man. I went to the goodguys show and saw the model car show there it got me sad not seeing my models there with the rest of them and it lit a fire inside me again to start building models again thanks for the welcome back man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


> X2...I think... :dunno:


Lol thanks


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

OFDatTX said:


> I Dont know how ben looks frank lol, but i like the truck!


I look like a white boy from Colorado lol thanks for the like man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is my square body blazer project I start ten years ago or so


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

A couple of my hotwheels I have a huge collection of hotwheels the green one was in model cars magazine the silverado is getting a escalade front clip let me know what you guys think


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I look like a white boy from Colorado lol thanks for the like man


LOL...thats 2 of us bro! sick dually and im diggin the blazer build!......did you shorten the rear quarter behind the wheel to the tail light or stock s10 bed?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> LOL...thats 2 of us bro! sick dually and im diggin the blazer build!......did you shorten the rear quarter behind the wheel to the tail light or stock s10 bed?


I only cut the front of the bed off the rear looked like it was right so I left it alone thanks for the complements bro very much appreciated


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Some nice look'n builds up in here, i really likes that dually, Welcome to Layitlow.
Can't wait to see that dually finished.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some work done on the dually today, I finished capping off the rear of the cab got it blocked shaved the ribs on the roof n cut out the rear window. Worked on the tailgate,roll pan,brake light section still have some work to do but its coming along


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> Some nice look'n builds up in here, i really likes that dually, Welcome to Layitlow.
> Can't wait to see that dually finished.


Thank you my goal is to have done for the goodguys show here next year but I wanna have a couple done for that show I have a lot of scratchbuilding left to do


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Hi my name is Benjamin LeGrand I live in Colorado I built my first model when I was four years old ( its in my grandma's house in her China cabinet) when I was about fourteen some friends and I started a lowrider bike and model car club "Low Expressions" in leadville,CO anyway I'm new to lil n wanted to share what I'm working on I haven't built or even touched a model in like eight years so don't beat me up to bad lol[
> View attachment 539879
> View attachment 539881
> ATTACH=CONFIG]539875[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 539877


I'm dig'n that escalade homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice dually! I went to the "goodguys" in the bay area a few years ago, and like you wished I had some kits on display in the model car section. You will!, keep it up!!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Auto Mob said:


> Nice dually! I went to the "goodguys" in the bay area a few years ago, and like you wished I had some kits on display in the model car section. You will!, keep it up!!!!


The goodguys was my show every year I used to put ny models in there every year it was where I met gregg from model cars magazine and got into the mag that year I miss that show and I plan on bein there from now on


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> I'm dig'n that escalade homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I found my truck I thought it was lost forever I found it in the garage in a box inside a box inside another box half the pieces r gone n some of the bodywork shrank and there r a few minor cgips in the paint but it all can get fixed I'm so stoked it wasn't thrown out in the move from Vegas


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

This was also in the box my chopper project


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Well damn ya got my attention with the step side. Very nice..and the bike isn't bad either


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Helped ya out there


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks man for the complement. How did u make the pics so big?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I have photobucket.. on an app on my phone.. can throw pics up pretty fast given signal.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Photobucket is all free, i got a lil over 3000 model pics and counting


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Photobucket is all free, i got a lil over 3000 model pics and counting


Cool thanks bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

No problem..theres a few truck guys on here..would like to see em in full view.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my frame for the stepside half the pieces are missing but I can make them again lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Well now that I got this picture thing figured out (thanks Brian for all the help with that) I'm gonna get some work done on the escalade I will have pics up later


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn thts a sick frame I needa do tht on my silverado.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Anytime ben, i hate links..and wouldnt even do that if i had the chance.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good to hear you found the truck!!! looks pretty good! you should take some pics of the grill...looks like you have a phantom going on there!?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


> Damn thts a sick frame I needa do tht on my silverado.


Thanks man, let me know if u need any help with it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> good to hear you found the truck!!! looks pretty good! you should take some pics of the grill...looks like you have a phantom going on there!?


Yeah I'm stoked man I thought it was lost forever, I will take some pics of the grill and post them later on tonight man


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

The real deal of phantoms.. tough to build but all billet makes it better.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a pic of the grill


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice grill Brian is that the pe one


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Machined Aluminum Specialties. Can get em thru rick @ scaledreams.com, look for the fullsize. And not very cheap, but none if their stuff is. They also make it for just the grille center..which i wanna try soon.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Machined Aluminum Specialties. Can get em thru rick @ scaledreams.com, look for the fullsize. And not very cheap, but none if their stuff is. They also make it for just the grille center..which i wanna try soon.


Nice I'm gonna have to pick me up one of those I just scratchbuilt mine it moved around a lil bit so I'm gonna have to straighten it out


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy shit, where did u come from?Nice ass builds... Definitely got my attention...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some work done on my escalade dually today got the rear of the bed almost done just a few things to finish up on it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> Holy shit, where did u come from?Nice ass builds... Definitely got my attention...



Thanks, I just got back into this hobby had like a eight year vacation from it but I'm back and I plan on bein a contender again it feels great to be building again


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the comments and help coming from builders that are as good as you guys it really means a lot thanks


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Takin a break from the dually the bed was driving me nuts so I decided to work on the cab some more cutting open the rear doors got one done now to do the other side I'll post some pics later on tonight


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell yea good work homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Got some work done on my escalade dually today got the rear of the bed almost done just a few things to finish up on it


sick grill on the yellow one!! for the dually.......the gap under the tailgate.......goin for the 48" led tail?! you should hit up LUGK's thread......they got some builds that light up! an LED under that gate and a single round head light from a VW golf or somthing behind the phantom grill to light up would be wicked!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah I liked the way it worked w the rollpan n tailgate. I'll have to check that out I wanted to light it up


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some work done in the dually today I got the rear doors cut open still have to hinge them let me know what you guys think


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im thinkin i have competition.. naw that things on point bro.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks man I've learned a lot over the years I'm definitely gonna try to bring it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Dont catch me on a good day..trucks like the standard cab happens..haha.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Keep it up man keep bringing it cuz I know I am goin to lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Its already been broughten...lmao.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn yall makin me feel bad for doin a clean simple street truck in the buildoff


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Clean is how it should be bro I'm just goin all out on this truck cuz I haven't built anything in plastic in so long prob like 90% of this truck is gonna be all scratchbuilt


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Go scratchbuilt or go home. I gotta do a ton of stuff to mine..luckily it came with the rest of the kit.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I was getting into scratchbuilding pretty heavy when I stopped building all those years ago. Just wait till I get my vice out of my moms crawl space there are a lot of goodies in there


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol. Seems all i ever do is make pieces for trucks etc. Just my way of life.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Well bro stop just making the pieces n make the whole truck Lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Pretty much did with the 13" long super stretch dually named crewzer . All interior anyways. Then wonderbreads bed is a total fabrication of very few materials. Shit i dont doubt i probably could.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

And this one off. S10 turned squarebody ranger. The phantom grille has been rebuilt since this pic, explorer front bumper, Explorer engine.. still nowhere finished.


----------



## AshhhDTD (Sep 7, 2012)

i like what i see up in here....


----------



## Doc. (Apr 8, 2012)

SHITZZ TIGHT SON......!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol..i gotta quit being a pic whore in ur thread. Lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice truck man not really a fan of fords no offence but it looks sick man very nice work I was checkin it out in ur thread the other day


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

AshhhDTD said:


> i like what i see up in here....


Thanks man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Doc. said:


> SHITZZ TIGHT SON......!!!! :thumbsup:


Thank you I'm tryin man


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I got another thread in here called slammdsonomas showcase garage...ir sumthin. Probably near the 30 page mark. Lol. Some of my oldest stuff.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll check it out bro did u make the grill on the ranger


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes i did, twice. First time pictured above was done with. 30 brass wire, the lower pic has been done with styrene strip


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

uffin:Hey. You do some damn good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> uffin:Hey. You do some damn good work!! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the kind words man


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

You have some Bad Ass Projects going Homie,keep up the good work..


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

machio said:


> You have some Bad Ass Projects going Homie,keep up the good work..



Thanks you have some sick stuff goin on in your thread as well buddy


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

WOW!!!! Already over a thousand views on my thread that's dope thanks for looking everyone!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Well what did ya expect?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Sik lookin build bro.Can't wait to see more progress on the yellow stepside.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Well what did ya expect?


I wasn't expecting to get so much interest or join a club so fast but I appreciate it all thanks guys


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Sik lookin build bro.Can't wait to see more progress on the yellow stepside.



Thanks bro, I'll get back on the stepside as soon as I get further along with the dually


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Pulled these out of the box today they are pretty beat up and have seen better days but I thought I would show you guys they were built like 12 years ago or so the dually was in model cars magazine a long time ago they both will get a facelift soon hope u guys like them


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Crewzer would be drop dead crazy with a paint job like the top one...exactly what i had in mind.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Crewzer would be drop dead crazy with a paint job like the top one...exactly what i had in mind.


The dually or the tahoe?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Crewzer would be drop dead crazy with a paint job like the top one...exactly what i had in mind.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

The vert dually with jacuzzi


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Tahoe might be an idea also.. its goin a pro street panel when im done. Curbside


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> The vert dually with jacuzzi


What paint job I ment the one on my dually or my tahoe lol ur super dually is sick man


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao..my bad..the dually. Should stop and read i guess. Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> What paint job I ment the one on my dually or my tahoe lol ur super dually is sick man


I need to finish it. Its still a wi.p.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao..my bad..the dually. Should stop and read i guess. Lol


Lol all good its all airbrushed n hand pinstriped there are like 13 colors in that paint job


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, kinda the same thing but even more extensive with tribal, traditional and swiss cheese flames..checkerboard, etc..all the stuff ya seen on last look" minitruck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

The baddest damn truck known to man. Friends with fester..the guy that owns it.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

That's sick bro I have the how-to on how they painted that truck in a mag let me know if u need any help w it bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

My blazer dime is gonna get a paint job like that when the time comes I dream up paint jobs like that all night long I love it when I get to go off on a paint job


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


>


Man that's lookin good.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

killer work in here that dually paint is amazing!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hell yeah.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I may send something for ya to go off on, plastic wise..
Maybe the crew cab dodge lil red express i wanna hack up and make.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man that's lookin good.


It looked good ten years ago its so smashed no way to save the paint on it but thanks man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

kykustoms said:


> killer work in here that dually paint is amazing!


Thanks man I wanted to take best paint at the shows so I did that n it took best paint at every show I entered it into


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I may send something for ya to go off on, plastic wise..
> Maybe the crew cab dodge lil red express i wanna hack up and make.


Let me know man


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Your paintwork is SICK!! I dig it!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> Your paintwork is SICK!! I dig it!!


Thanks I appreciate it bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice paint job homie diggin it


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Very impressive paint work Ben.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice paint job homie diggin it



Thank you very much man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Very impressive paint work Ben.


Thank you those were done years ago when I was first learning how to really paint


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I wanted to work on the hinges for the rear doors and hood on my escalade dually but I don't have any brass rod so I'll pick it up at the hobby store tomorrow and get that done after work tomorrow I'll get some more pics up asap


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice builds, bro. Where can I find one of them Box style Blazers?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> Nice builds, bro. Where can I find one of them Box style Blazers?


There is a resin kit out there but impossible to find I'm cutting up a square body s-10 and scratchbuilding it


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> There is a resin kit out there but impossible to find I'm cutting up a square body s-10 and scratchbuilding it


Hell yeah. You most deff got the skills to do it. Do they make the square body S10 kits or do you have to buy those in resin? Model kits can be hard to find in and around my city. Unless I missed the honey hole.. All the hobby shops here have the same 15 kits that are on the shelf collecting dust because no one builds them anymore.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> Hell yeah. You most deff got the skills to do it. Do they make the square body S10 kits or do you have to buy those in resin? Model kits can be hard to find in and around my city. Unless I missed the honey hole.. All the hobby shops here have the same 15 kits that are on the shelf collecting dust because no one builds them anymore.


Thanks man I appreciate it. Yeah they sell them there r a couple different versions of it check out amazon and eBay man


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it. Yeah they sell them there r a couple different versions of it check out amazon and eBay man


Will do, bub. Good lookin out on the tip.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> Will do, bub. Good lookin out on the tip.


No prob man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got off a lil early today went and got some brass rod so its time to get to work on the dually pics should b up later on


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Waiting on pics....impaitently!! Hurry the fuck up man..lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the hood reverse hinged gotta work on the door sills so I can hinge the rear doors


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Waiting on pics....impaitently!! Hurry the fuck up man..lol



Calm down calm down here ya go lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass work Ben!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> Bad ass work Ben!!



Thanks I'm tryin


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I won't b able to work on the dually for a few days working out of town but when I get back I'll finish up the door sills n hinge the rear doors


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats definitely a head turner. Good work thruout bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Brian still have so much work left and I still gotta come up with a paint job


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I know all about what your sayin..i gotta build two frames for a dually, and unibody, bodied silverado plus all the other stuff.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that thing is nuts man. Nice work


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I know all about what your sayin..i gotta build two frames for a dually, and unibody, bodied silverado plus all the other stuff.


But its all worth it in the end


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> that thing is nuts man. Nice work


Thanks man just wait I have some ideas for this one


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I got the hood reverse hinged gotta work on the door sills so I can hinge the rear doors





alteredvisionscustoms said:


>


 thats looking sick bro keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Excellent work bro. Thats going to be nice when its done. Great build


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> thats looking sick bro keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks for the complement man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Lowrider-gee said:


> Excellent work bro. Thats going to be nice when its done. Great build


Thank you bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Working on the doors sills today just about have them done but I gotta work on the doors before I can hinge them I'll have some pics up later on tonight


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hit me up in a txt bro..when ya can.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the doors sills done here is a pic still gotta work on the doors some more but its coming along


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn that looks good!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn that looks good!


Thanks buddy I still have some work to do on them on the inside but I I have to put a lip around the back window and hinge the rear doors I'm gonna have to play w the front hinges so the front doors pull in all the way when they are closed but it will all get done


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Working on the dually again today just about have the rear doors suicide hinged I'll have pics up after I get the passenger side door on


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

here are some pics of the rear doors hinged I have to work out a couple issues but It's getting there


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks good, bro. Hope I can learn to build shit like that sometime soon.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> Looks good, bro. Hope I can learn to build shit like that sometime soon.


Practice bro. I've come a LONG way in the 4 yrs I've been here. Still learnin too.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep just practice n a plan this is the first model I have touched in like 8 yrs bro you just gotta believe anything is possible


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> Practice bro. I've come a LONG way in the 4 yrs I've been here. Still learnin too.


I want to try it, just afraid to fukk something up.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Yep just practice n a plan this is the first model I have touched in like 8 yrs bro you just gotta believe anything is possible


I'm stuck on "dont mess it up. Dont mess it up! DONT MESS IT UP!!"


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> I want to try it, just afraid to fukk something up.


That's the great thing about it man u can always add plastic sand it n fix it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Totally badass bro.. swish i cut up a $25 promo just to put a front end on it.. dont be skeert lol


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

But what do I do if i fukk it up beyond repair? Damn models arent cheap.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> But what do I do if i fukk it up beyond repair? Damn models arent cheap.


Start over man the second time around you will have a better plan of attack


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Theres these two bottles on my table that fixes f.u.ba.r'd situations.. called CA and kicker. Havent yet found a way i cant fix whatever comes up in model building.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> But what do I do if i fukk it up beyond repair? Damn models arent cheap.


I said the same thing. If ya mess up a body too bad. Ask around here, someone probably has a spare they could send ya. It's a learning process. You thought you was done with school? You bout to get schooled in a whole new way.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ive thought about possibly showing how i do some of my mods step by step.. if it would help at all.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Howed you hinge the ft doors.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Howed you hinge the ft doors.


If I'm not mistaken, that started as the Uptown Escalade EXT, so the fronts were already hinged. I could be wrong though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ive done it one other way bur ya gotta gave some strong wire to do it. Find a nail thats got a big head on it and find a good place to put it, dremel it flat or in a hole like i did. Then take the wire and wrap it around the nail so thats the slider part and swivel all at once. Then put the alum tube on the door and it should work.

If i get time ill try to show in pics what i mean


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that started as the Uptown Escalade EXT, so the fronts were already hinged. I could be wrong though.


Hak grim is correct it started as a uptown ext so it has the front hinges but I gotta play w them cuz they don't pull the front doors closed all the way


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OOHH got cha


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

This is the magazine I got into its the April '01 issue of model cars magazine thanks Gregg


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats some badassness bro.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Thats some badassness bro.


Thanks man I miss that merc there was so much work put into it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

If i know ya enuf already..youll rebuild it better than before.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Been working on the bed I got the drivers side just about done working on the passenger side now here are some pics keep in mind the only thing I have used for body filler is CA and sanding dust let me know what you guys think comments are welcomed


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Bed is lookin great bro. CA is all i use now. Spread it on just like bondo, hit it with accelerator and sand. Keep at it this thing, its looking badass by the day.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Bed is lookin great bro. CA is all i use now. Spread it on just like bondo, hit it with accelerator and sand. Keep at it this thing, its looking badass by the day.


Thanks buddy the molding around this bed is a lot more work then I thought it was gonna be lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Gettin back to work on the dually I'll have pics up later


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got a little bit done I got the lip/seal around the rear window done and I shaved the front cowl and filled the notches where the old hood hinge went


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good bro keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks bro I've been working pretty hard on it and it feels great to be building again and I should b getting a couple new toys soon that should help me out on this build n future ones


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ill grin to that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rear or the cab from the '99 silverado? this truck is coming out bad ass!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> rear or the cab from the '99 silverado? this truck is coming out bad ass!


No actually I scratch built it out of .80 & .20 sheet styrene I just cut out a pattern on 3x5 index cards traced the pattern on the styrene,cut it out, shaped it with a sanding block and sandpaper and glued it on then I did the filler with CA glue and sanding dust and blocked it straight then cut out a pattern for the window traced it n cut it out and sand it smooth the only part of the silverado I used was the bed and I'm not gonna end up using much of it this truck is gonna b mostly scratchbuilt and what's not is bein modified in one way or another

And thanks man I appreciate the kind words


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lots of sanding goin on.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Lots n lots of sanding Brian lol I used to hate sanding but learning how to paint and do body work on 1:1 vehicles taught me how important it really is the paint can't come out perfect if the body work isn't perfect and I like my paint to look like glass so I take the extra time to make it perfect


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I can imagine. Ive done my fair share of it myself lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok I finally got the passenger side of the bed done just a few lose ends to take care of on the rear of the bed and I can start on the inner bed


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Lots n lots of sanding Brian lol I used to hate sanding but learning how to paint and do body work on 1:1 vehicles taught me how important it really is _*the paint can't come out perfect if the body work isn't perfect*_ and I like my paint to look like glass so I take the extra time to make it perfect


*The secret to a great paintjob straight from a pro!!* :werd::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

It's so true paint won't hide mistakes it shows them ( unless ur just painting it white that's where the old saying : if it ain't right paint it white comes from lol ) so take your time and remember nothing ruins a great paint job faster then rushing


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya got that right. Ill sand for days getting a fender to look right. But once its done i know i dont have to come back to it.

Pass side looks awesome ben


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks good homie diggin it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Looks good homie diggin it


Thanks man its really starting to take shape now


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I posted a pic of this before but here it is again


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

It looks badass. Keep up the good work


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Lowrider-gee said:


> It looks badass. Keep up the good work


Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some work done on the dually I got the drivers side doors to close properly still gotta work on the gaps a lil bit


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Ok I finally got the passenger side of the bed done just a few lose ends to take care of on the rear of the bed and I can start on the inner bed


This thing is really fucking cool, awesome body work im blown away............


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

modelsinc1967 said:


> This thing is really fucking cool, awesome body work im blown away............



Thanks man for the kind words I have put a lot of work into it so far


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

My projects at the hobbytown USA show last month


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good YO!!!.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good YO!!!.


Thank you very much man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Doin some surgery on the inside of the bed gotta make room for some custom rolling stock


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Lookn good bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


> Lookn good bro


Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

And the surgery continues I got the inner fender cut out and shaped on one side


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the other side done now I have plenty of room for the rolling stock














laid out tucking some huge rims these are not the rims I'm using just using them for mock up cuz they r just about the same size


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice rims lmao


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Nice rims lmao



I know right but I can't be showing off the new rims the prototypes are not even done yet lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh I know. I should've sent some goofy ones just to see em under it lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the prototypes for the rims on the drivers side just about done so I thought I would show you guys what I've been working on thanks for all the help Brian


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Those rims look good with that truck homie.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Those rims look good with that truck homie.


Thank you Hak the fronts are 3 pieces and the rears bolt together for a total of 7 pieces


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Thank you Hak the fronts are 3 pieces and the rears bolt together for a total of 7 pieces


:shocked: :sprint:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Y'all ain't seen shit yet.. lmao. He's just getting started. Besides I gotta do up his rims again once he does his other side. As well as tires. One off and the only set like this you'll ever see.. I have the molds and don't intend on resale. Looking good bro..keep at it. Can't wait to see it next November.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Brian yeah there is a lot to come with this truck and November us coming up quick bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice:thumbsup:


Thanks coast


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: :sprint:


Thanks frank I think lol


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I have the prototypes for the rims on the drivers side just about done so I thought I would show you guys what I've been working on thanks for all the help Brian



This is looking good...:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks badass!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


> This is looking good...:thumbsup:


Thank you bro I really appreciate it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> Looks badass!


Thanks James


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my rendering of my next project for the rookie of the year buildoff let me know what u guys think


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> This is my rendering of my next project for the rookie of the year buildoff let me know what u guys think


sick drawing....you build it ill cast it!!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> sick drawing....you build it ill cast it!!!!


Thanks bro!.....once I have it built we can talk about it man


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i need those wheels you have on your dually for my semi i snagged from halfass! FOR REAL!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

They arnt even done yet bro I barely have the one side done lol w work n everything else I got goin on I haven't been able to work on them n I have a lot left to do on them before they r done plus I got this rookie buildoff about to start so that's gonna eat up all my time till that project is done n I have some work to put in on that one


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

dually looks sick and those wheels definitly set it off right!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> They arnt even done yet bro I barely have the one side done lol w work n everything else I got goin on I haven't been able to work on them n I have a lot left to do on them before they r done plus I got this rookie buildoff about to start so that's gonna eat up all my time till that project is done n I have some work to put in on that one


i understand the work thing! its cool, i can wait if your are down for throw me a set when ever they get done?!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

squeeze said:


> dually looks sick and those wheels definitly set it off right!:thumbsup:


Thank you bro I appreciate it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> i understand the work thing! its cool, i can wait if your are down for throw me a set when ever they get done?!



When the time comes Joe we can talk about it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> When the time comes Joe we can talk about it


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

The dually is on the back burner for now gotta get down on the rookie of the year buildoff started on it tonight n got the running boards cut off now its sitting nice n low gotta lot of work on this one coming up


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking Badass so far bro.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Looking Badass so far bro.


Thanks Brian


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some work on the rookie buildoff project


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good in here,Ben


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good in here,Ben


Thanks man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some more done on this built a rollpan n shaved the tailgate n taillights also shaved the door handles and added some plastic at the bottom of the body line so I have enough room for my rims while still layin rocker on the ground


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Bout time to pop open a door..or sumthin..this is getting sick each time I get in here.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks buddy I gotta reinforce the body some more before I cut them open n I have to work on that hinge some more


----------



## Jah P (Jan 2, 2013)

New to the forum,just checking thing out.You do some nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Jah P said:


> New to the forum,just checking thing out.You do some nice work:thumbsup:


Thank you man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the inside of the body all smoothed out and the rear cargo area cut out and molded in


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some work on the rear quater panels done still have a long ways to go on this


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass work Ben!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Very clean mods. Sweet skills.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some more work done on this I've been working on the frontend


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats lookin good homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Simply amazing bro. Love seeing it in a bigger screen .. lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass Ben!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate the complements


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Started building a frame for my rookie buildoff project I have the rails done working on the crossmembers now


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking good up in here!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> Looking good up in here!



Thanks Chris


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*sweet frame !!!*


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *sweet frame !!!*


Thank you man I still have a lot to do on it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn all that body work is amazing!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn all that body work is amazing!


Thank you,thank u very much man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the front and rear crossmembers on the frame


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!! Nice werk!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> HOLY SHIT!! Nice werk!


Thanks bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got some more work done just roughing it all in


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

More progress working on the four-link I made the two lower bars and got them mounted


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

wow!!!:wow::shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Thats clean work, likin' that.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

MAN!! Truck is looking nice!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the upper bars and brackets made and mounted


----------



## MR MARIJUANO X3 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Badass!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

It's lookin good bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys I still have a long way to go but I really appreciate all the comments let's me know I'm doin somethin right


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is what I've been working on for the rookie buildoff project its a one-off set of directional billet rims


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Now that's something you don't see every day. Very original.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That truck and wheels are a work of art!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> Now that's something you don't see every day. Very original.


Thanks bro I knew it could b done so I had to do it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That truck and wheels are a work of art!


Thanks Lorenzo I really appreciate the kind words


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice as hell ben!


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

That frame looks like it took you forever man. Clean as hell.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> nice as hell ben!



Thanks man


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> That frame looks like it took you forever man. Clean as hell.


Thanks man, it hasn't been to bad I'm still working on it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I sent the rims off to be casted and I started the motor and transmission I had to modify the oil pan and lower the front crossmember for clearance but I think its all gonna fit goin with a twin turbo intercooled 454


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

This build lookz killer Ben.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :nicoderm:LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> This build lookz killer Ben.



Thanks for the kind words bro I still have a long way to go on it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a bunch of progress pics of this project 

Made the exhaust manifolds for the turbos


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Made the motor n transmission mounts and installed them as well as the radiator n intercooler mounts I modified the intercooler for the twin turbo setup n made the intake pipes from the turbos into the intercooler n made the sleeves/clamps for the pipes I also started on the exhaust


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

now thats just plain sick! you using heat to bend the small rod?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> now thats just plain sick! you using heat to bend the small rod?


Thanks bro....yeah just slowly heating them up over a candle n bending it to how I need it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thought so! i do the same thing with the candle trick for 1 off work on frame work!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah its a great trick I learned as a kid lol btw Joe this is the tubing not the solid rod...bro just wait till u see what I got planned for the air setup


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Yeah its a great trick I learned as a kid lol btw Joe this is the tubing not the solid rod...bro just wait till u see what I got planned for the air setup


oh shit...tube?! mad props!!! i messed with the small tube and killed it every time!! so went with rod! i'll use the bigger tube once in a while for frame work......but that little rod melts QUICK! you gotta make a shriners swap meet some time so i can hold this in my hands! LOL! there was a big swap that went down in loveland i missed!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> oh shit...tube?! mad props!!! i messed with the small tube and killed it every time!! so went with rod! i'll use the bigger tube once in a while for frame work......but that little rod melts QUICK! you gotta make a shriners swap meet some time so i can hold this in my hands! LOL! there was a big swap that went down in loveland i missed!


Thanks bro I appreciate it .....I want to make it up there to one of those shows but work comes first...do u know when the next one is? .....and no u can't hold it lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Thanks bro I appreciate it .....I want to make it up there to one of those shows but work comes first...do u know when the next one is? .....and no u can't hold it lol


if you bring it with......YOU DAMN RIGHT IMMA HOLD IT! next shriners should be this coming sunday? gotta find my flyer!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I made a steering wheel to match my rims and a set of disc brakes out of a set of brakes from hack shack and a set from Pegasus


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got my intake modified to fit I widened the base raised it up and extended intake ports where they meet the heads also I modified the intake to accept the intake tubes from the intercooler





















still have a lot of work but its coming along


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow:gad damn! thats some bad ass work your doing!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya making me take notice.. I been hibernating. What's up bro? Lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Thanks bro....yeah just slowly heating them up over a candle n bending it to how I need it


was going to ask again.. you are a monster on that engine thing


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow:gad damn! thats some bad ass work your doing!


Thanks bro I really appreciate that


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Ya making me take notice.. I been hibernating. What's up bro? Lol


What's up bro take notice I'm just gettin back into the groove lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> was going to ask again.. you are a monster on that engine thing


Thanks dig that's very very kind of you to say......I found a lil trick while I was doin this what I've been doin is cuttin the tube in different lengths depending on the angle of the bend and slipping toothpicks in each end n spin it over the flame for a nice even heating of the plastic and when it gets soft enough to bend slowly bend it to the angle you want making sure not to distort the shape of the tube then cut to the length u need n slip a brass rod inside to position it mark it and glue it the bigger tube I used the wooden cuticle sticks from a manicure set instead of toothpicks and plastic rod instead of the brass rod hope that helps you out


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got some more work done finished the exhaust for one side also made the valve body n screamer pipe n made the intake pipe for the air filter (air filter from hack shack resins)


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Forgot to post the pics of the finished pipes from the intercooler to the intake manifold


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats insane man, am very impressed with the quality of all that pipework, a little confused, but very impressed.:worship:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> Thats insane man, am very impressed with the quality of all that pipework, a little confused, but very impressed.:worship:


Thanks deecee, what are you confused about?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaamn dats a crazy lookin engin homie!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Daaaamn dats a crazy lookin engin homie!



Thanks man that really means a lot


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Thanks deecee, what are you confused about?


The longer i look at it mate ,the more it makes sense, but fuck me!! Just the sheer amount of pipe work is just overwhelming, ( i'm old school , not turbo-fied).:rofl: Top job on doing it all correctly man. AWSOME DETAIL!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> The longer i look at it mate ,the more it makes sense, but fuck me!! Just the sheer amount of pipe work is just overwhelming, ( i'm old school , not turbo-fied).:rofl: Top job on doing it all correctly man. AWSOME DETAIL!!



Thank u bro I really appreciate that, I'm really old school myself bro this is the first setup like this I've done, I did a lot of research to get it right


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the exhaust finished and changed the intake tube from the turbo into the intercooler it just wasn't working right but I think it flows a lot better now


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent work on the motor homie ...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> Nice work!


Thanks James


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> Excellent work on the motor homie ...


Thank you bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I finished up the intakes the air filters are from hack shack resins


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Finished up the intake pipe from the intercooler into the manifold I added the pipe the blow off valve will mount to and I did a test fit of everything together there are a few spots that need some trimming but its fitting pretty good with the whole motor


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Finished up my headlight buckets


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

crazy work!!!! this truck is goig to be a monster!!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Finished the grill


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

dayum. your cold with the styrene dude. i went up and looked at the wheels too. nice work


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Finished the grill


Good to see your still at it mate, i really want to see this beast done one day, more incredible fab work there, looking great.:worship:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate the kind words.... deecee she will b done soon


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looking good bro :thumbsup:



Thanks Frank appreciate it homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice builds as usual!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

customcoupe68 said:


> nice builds as usual!


Thank you just tryin to get back into the swing of things


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I shaved the door handles,roof rack( but I kept the drip rails), third brake light,taillights, tailgate, lower body line n fog lights on front bumper,rollpaned the rearend,smoothed the floor n sides of inner bed,n put a notch cover on


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good ben keep up the great work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looking good ben keep up the great work homie :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks bro appreciate it it was a rush job to get it ready for a show n far from perfect but it will get its turn back on the hobby table n under the knife I open on opening it up n doin a full custom w it in the future


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Made it to the goodguys show this weekend n picked up an award for "best under construction"


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Made it to the goodguys show this weekend n picked up an award for "best under construction"


Congrats bro well deserved


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks buddy i really appreciate it, you have been tearing it up yourself bro


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Made it to the goodguys show this weekend n picked up an award for "best under construction"


Congrats too man, well deserved i reckon!:thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> Congrats too man, well deserved i reckon!:thumbsup:


Thanks bro I really appreciate it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats homie u got sum grate lookin peojects much props


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice projects, bro. Keeping it up.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Congrats homie u got sum grate lookin peojects much props


Thank you sir


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

bugs-one said:


> Nice projects, bro. Keeping it up.


Thanks man, im tryin


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Holy shit!!! I just read through your whole thread, truly impressive scratch building!!!! 
Oh yea and WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!! If theres anything you need, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome to d fam homie glad to have u in d crew!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

sinicle said:


> Holy shit!!! I just read through your whole thread, truly impressive scratch building!!!!
> Oh yea and WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!! If theres anything you need, don't hesitate to ask!


Thank you on both points glad to be part of it and same to you


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Welcome to d fam homie glad to have u in d crew!


Thanks Pina apprecite it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I just made these pulleys on my lathe, crankshaft and power steering pump pulleys still need to make the alt. pulley


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Lookin real nice!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam homie,you really have an eye for Detail..Clean!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

:worship::thumbsup::worship: That sir, is VERY IMPRESSIVE..!!!!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Christopher J said:


> Lookin real nice!




Thank you


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

machio said:


> Dam homie,you really have an eye for Detail..Clean!


Thank you very much, just tryin to keep up with everyone else


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> :worship::thumbsup::worship: That sir, is VERY IMPRESSIVE..!!!!!!


Thanks for the kind words bro I really appreciate it


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

holy chit! the aluminum parts are awesome...and your headers are perfect! good work!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> holy chit! the aluminum parts are awesome...and your headers are perfect! good work!



Thank you


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Finished the pulleys and made a billet oil filter


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin real good fam great lookin work much props!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> lookin real good fam great lookin work much props!


Thank you I really appreciate that


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

made the wastegate valves n the blow off valves for the twin turbo set up n also a valve breather cap need to make one more still


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I made a radiator overflow tank w/ cap, and a radiator cap also a pic of the pulley set w the rubber bands I'm using for belts


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

made a starter and the solenoid,and also made a distributor


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW!! That is amazing mate, some skill involved there, how big is your lathe?? is it hobby size?? GREAT WORK MAN! :worship: (Me want one)


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Deecee said:


> WOW!! That is amazing mate, some skill involved there, how big is your lathe?? is it hobby size?? GREAT WORK MAN! :worship: (Me want one)



Thanks bro, my dad thought me how to use a lathe when I was a lil kid. First time makin anything this small tho. The lathe is a 7" x 10" mini precision lathe,made all these with just a few basic tools for it.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

These r all the parts I made for the motor some of them still need a lil work to finish them up


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

AMAZING, what do you use for the bags mate??


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Sry bro its a secret


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

where do you buy tools for a mini lathe I have a mini lathe/mill combo but no tools.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

HOLY SHIT HOMIE! I'm glad you're in the same club as me, I'd HATE to build off against you!!! You're KILLIN it!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


>


can i have those or a set :biggrin: :naughty: 


jk ben these look sick keep the great work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

cold wit it! killer work fam


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

sinicle said:


> HOLY SHIT HOMIE! I'm glad you're in the same club as me, I'd HATE to build off against you!!! You're KILLIN it!!!


Thanks Doug thats such a compliment coming from u


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> can i have those or a set :biggrin: :naughty:
> 
> 
> jk ben these look sick keep the great work bro :thumbsup:



Thanks Frank....sry cant have them lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> cold wit it! killer work fam


Thanks Pina, just tryin to do my part and take this club to the top


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

1942aerosedan said:


> where do you buy tools for a mini lathe I have a mini lathe/mill combo but no tools.



Habor freight has some basic tools thats what i used to make all my billet


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Solid f-ing work my friend!! Damn very impressive


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

T-Maq82 said:


> Solid f-ing work my friend!! Damn very impressive


X100!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

damn this thing is crazy!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

verry clean work fam u gettin down mad props!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

everything is for sale right?! :happysad:


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

How do u get the license plate to go up and down? Love this build! Mini trucks rule!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> damn this thing is crazy!


Thanks


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> verry clean work fam u gettin down mad props!


Thank you Pina i appreciate it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> everything is for sale right?! :happysad:


Um no lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

GreenBandit said:


> How do u get the license plate to go up and down? Love this build! Mini trucks rule!!!


It slides in a track


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Wow


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

GreenBandit said:


> Wow


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice work. Are those functional heim joints on the links? Where did you get them?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> Nice work. Are those functional heim joints on the links? Where did you get them?


Thank you.....yes they are and i made them its all scratchbuilt besides the pumpkin and it all functions including the bags


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

diggin d scratch build parts fam dats my tipe of shit scratch builds parts are dope an u killing d scratch build game fam do ur thang! man ur tight work motavating me to put sum work in been goin thru sum personal probs put my builds on hold but ima get on it an finish sum of my projects i been havin on d table was just wating on sum motavation or insperation i just cant force my self to put in work i gotta b really feeling it to put in work but wat u got goin is motavating me fam preciate it keep up d great work ima try an finish something real soon its been long enogh! lol


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

amazing skills. What are you building with? A lathe?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> diggin d scratch build parts fam dats my tipe of shit scratch builds parts are dope an u killing d scratch build game fam do ur thang! man ur tight work motavating me to put sum work in been goin thru sum personal probs put my builds on hold but ima get on it an finish sum of my projects i been havin on d table was just wating on sum motavation or insperation i just cant force my self to put in work i gotta b really feeling it to put in work but wat u got goin is motavating me fam preciate it keep up d great work ima try an finish something real soon its been long enogh! lol



Wow thanks Prez those r some very kind words and ur welcome I feel honored that I could motivate and inspire you cant wait to see more of ur amazing work


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

maxxteezy said:


> amazing skills. What are you building with? A lathe?


Thank you sir appreciate it ......all my billet i make on my lathe


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Wow thanks Prez those r some very kind words and ur welcome I feel honored that I could motivate and inspire you cant wait to see more of ur amazing work


preciate it fam means alot


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

^^^^^Da Faq^^^^^lmao


----------

